# need a new car antenna



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

the one that came with my unit tore up when that crappy cable snapped  

anyhow I've checked on line yet the prices are a bit more than I want to pay,


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Have you tried Ebay?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

How much did you see them for? I was at WalMart today and they had a few left over XM Roady 2s for $20. XM antennas will work fine with Sirius and visa versa. You could keep the antenna and either sell the receiver, give it away or pawn it off.


----------

